# streams



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

hey guys, i havent heard any of you guys talk about fishing small rivers or creeks for muskie, im from wv, and that is mostly where i fish at here, i have caught several fish from peidmont though,............i was wondering if the tailwaters of the lakes in ohio would have musky in them? i have also heard that during high water below peidmont, that people catch pike, any truth to that?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill,

you fellas down in WVa have a lot more rivers and creeks with muskies that we do in Ohio. I have tried the Grand River here in the Northeast but haven't had any luck yet. I hope to change that.

I know BLance fishes rivers & creeks for muskies in PA and when he comes over here and signs up, Buckeye Tom sticks some nice fish down in Southern Ohio in Vinton Co.

It's not uncommon to find muskies in the waters around the spillways of several of the lakes around Ohio. 

One of the best places to catch pike in Ohio is the Cuyahoga River around Kent, especially at this time of year. I don't know if they get them around Piedmont or not.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

The tailwaters of Alum Creek Reservoir (near Columbus) in the fall, particularly in years when there was a big spring flood, can produce muskie for sure. I caught one there in the early spring one year as well. I only caught a total of 3 fish from there in 4 years of fishing so I wouldn't call it a hotspot 
The Little Muskingum River is the only river in Ohio I know of that routinely puts out a fair number of fish each year.

Steve


----------

